# Replacement Propel brakes



## r1lee

Propel owners, my lbs contact Giant about parts for the trp brakes. I stripped the cable screw. I've always complained about how crappy the braking has been on carbon wheels.

So in trying to get the screw, giant requested for the serial number and are now replacing the carbon trp brakes with a all new model. It's no longer carbon, and they didn't say it was Fourier, but they are shipping new ones free of charge and said they work a lot better.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Please post photos and thoughts when they arrive. I note that Giant are already showing photos of 2015 Propels so maybe you're getting 2015 model brakes?


----------



## izza

I'm aware that some users who have suffered problems with the carbon versions alloy versions have been sent out FOC. 

From personal experience I can confirm that in the UK - if you still have issues they send (but charged a set of the Fourier versions.


----------



## r1lee

I should be getting them soon. But they are the aluminum version off of the advanced models. I get to keep my carbon ones though.


----------



## izza

The big issue I could see is the springs. You can centre the brakes on the rims, apply the brakes repeatedly and the callipers don't return to the same position. 


I don't understand why Giant don't release better springs - unless it is design fault with dirt and grit. 


Either way Fouriers are due today so hopefully I can add more comments here after the weekend.


----------



## r1lee

izza said:


> The big issue I could see is the springs. You can centre the brakes on the rims, apply the brakes repeatedly and the callipers don't return to the same position.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why Giant don't release better springs - unless it is design fault with dirt and grit.
> 
> 
> Either way Fouriers are due today so hopefully I can add more comments here after the weekend.


Cool let me know how it goes, I happen to agree with the return to centre. But even shimano standard brakes don't always do that.


----------



## Rackerman

Hey r1lee,
I'm interested in this issue too. I'm on the verge of striping the cable screw as well and the cable keeps slipping and I just don't wan to tighten it anymore. I'd like to see a solution to this one for sure.

I also agree with the centering issues (On the rear) as the left side never seems to recenter and has a tendency to drag. I run my brakes looser than normal too in an effort to prevent the drag.


----------



## izza

Fouriers have been on for a few weeks with no issues at all. Although it is still early they appear to be an improvement on all fronts.


----------



## daponik

It is interesting to read how many people are having this issue, myself included. I would love to get the Fouriers, but they are pricey. So what did Giant end up giving you under warranty?


----------



## r1lee

They gave me the brakes off the advanced model. They aren't as grabby and have better modulation. Overall I'm happy with them, I can always go back to the carbon ones.

I hear the new advanced sl come with titanium this year.


----------



## Rackerman

R1lee, what were the brakes that they gave you? I just picked up and installed the fouriers as well and they are an improvement over the older stock TRP's...


----------



## Jhurst

Just had the new 2015 Ti TRP brakes installed today and WOW!! What a difference. These actually spring back to center nicely, consistently. They bite hard, as well or better than my Ultegra 6700's. I am just relieved to not have to worry about brakes anymore on my Propel!


----------

